# Paph.vejvarutianum



## Ice (Aug 23, 2010)

vejvarutianum


----------



## Bolero (Aug 23, 2010)

This one is new to me, very cute. Looks related to helenae?


----------



## labskaus (Aug 23, 2010)

Very nice colours,that's one of the best I've seen so far.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, one of the most colorful vej's I've seen so far too. Wasn't it formally described recently as something else??? I've also seen it called rhizomatosum.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2010)

Very colorful, is the plant a mini too?


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 23, 2010)

A new one for me too! almost looks like it could be a cross between helenae and charlesworthii!

Robert


----------



## John M (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice colours on that. 'Could be useful in producing brightly coloured mini hybrids.


----------



## Pete (Aug 23, 2010)

looks very much like a barbigerum relative to me


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2010)

Pete said:


> looks very much like a barbigerum relative to me




That's what I was thinking. It's not too far off of "var. lokianum / cocineanum".


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 23, 2010)

It looks just like mine!...............................Not!

I can only wish


----------



## tenman (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice one...have to go check to see if my two are open yet...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2010)

!!!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 23, 2010)

These are not noted for mini/compact growth. They look a lot like villosum and gratrixianum/affine plant-wise. They get bushy quick too.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 23, 2010)

The taxonomy is confused...it may be the same as rhizomatosum, which is now considered areeanum....or it may simply be a giant barbigerum. ( I once asked Koopowitz in an email about these species, including the legendary giant barbigerum. He said that the giant barbigerum was just a giant barbigerum...)


----------



## Ice (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks
the Leaf state like charlesworthii


----------



## ORG (Aug 25, 2010)

Dear Paphfriends,
it is really difficult for the american friends, when they don't notice the publications in the other parts of the world.
Paphiopedilum vejvarutianum was sold around 20 years ago in USA as the variety _kanchanaburi _of _Paph. charlesworthii _because the bud of the plant has the same coloration and marking like _charlesworthii_. The flower is very similar to _Paph. barbigerum_ for the first view.
The description was published 2003 by Lutz Roellke and me in 'Die Orchidee'
Here the first 3 pages

















And here one typical plant flowered some months ago in the collection of a friend:





















Dear Eric,
_Paph. rhizomatosum_ is only a synonym of _Paph. areeanum_. The last was described at first as a natural hybrid. But later it was clear that it is a distinct species different especially in the growth.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Olaf!

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2010)

ORG said:


> Dear Paphfriends,
> it is really difficult for the american friends, when they don't notice the publications in the other parts of the world.



That's why this forum is so valuable, because people, like you, from all over the world help us all, not just us sometimes myopic Americans. Thanks, Olaf.


----------



## callosum (Aug 28, 2010)

note some difference on the dorsal petal and the staminode


----------



## Ice (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the base shot of vejvarutianum Ice. Very strong coloration, no mistaking that for a barbigerum


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2010)

ORG said:


> The description was published 2003 by Lutz Roellke and me in 'Die Orchidee'
> Here the first 3 pages
> Best greetings
> 
> Olaf




ARGH!! Deutsch-Sprechen!!! I'm having flashbacks!!!


----------



## Darin (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info Olaf!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2010)

Ice, you must have a huge computer monitor!


----------



## Pete (Sep 21, 2010)

Then What is this??? Bud Sheaths and leaf undersides are the same as the photos posted..


----------



## tenman (Sep 21, 2010)

A paler form, possibly grown warmer than the more colorful ones.


----------



## Pete (Sep 21, 2010)

a paler form of ________________?? and it has been grown warm.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll fill in the blank for you Pete! *Paph.vejvarutianum* ! Show us the base of the plant!


----------



## Pete (Sep 22, 2010)

rick its the exact same as those pictured. i do not have a photo of the base archived but i will take some more pictures asap.
all this being said.. i wanna see somebody show me the (morphological) differences between barbigerum, lockianum, vejvarutianum, coccineum etc.. maybe theyre arent any and their based on reproductively isolated colonies? maybe they (the differences) are very subtle and they were just given extra special attention by taxonomists who dont like theories of species variation too much??


----------



## chrismende (Sep 22, 2010)

I got a large plant last year from Andy's Orchids, labelled as #5538 Andy's Orchids "Paph. charlesworthii type (Vejvarutianum) Burma. It had two distinctly differently marked clones in the same pot, so when I got home I separated the whole thing into about five divisions. The first is now flowering and looks very similar to yours, Ice, but with less lavendar and more white on the dorsal. I am going to label each plant as they bloom with a photo ID card, since the best plant had a significantly larger and darker lavendar area. So, they were clearly individual differences as opposed to cultural. The cultural would still, of course, apply as well if I were growing these in differing conditions.


----------



## Pete (Sep 24, 2010)

leaf underside





bud!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 24, 2010)

That's really a most impressive plant Pete, and I like the blooms!!! (I just rechecked the different threads when I saw the one of Carsten  ) Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 24, 2010)

I did too JeanLux!


----------



## Pete (Sep 24, 2010)

cool. well anyways, i should have a selfing of this back from the lab in a couple monthes and i plan on growing out most all of them to see the variation


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 25, 2010)

Pete said:


> cool. well anyways, i should have a selfing of this back from the lab in a couple monthes and *i plan on growing out most all of them* to see the variation



NOT FAIR! We want in on the action too:drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> NOT FAIR! We want in on the action too:drool:


:rollhappy: we'd be happy to show/share variation with pics here, right Rick?! Just think of the bench space you'll save Pete!


----------



## Pete (Sep 26, 2010)

ill consider it... but then i might be dealing with different cultural conditions (warm/cool etc) have affected the flowers !


----------

